# pop-rock obscur release 7''inch vynil your favorite



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Me is NYC, THE BIG APPLE sugartime 

Awestruck 7''
an the other one

Wonderfull dream pop featuring Norman Westberg from Swans a real real cool guys , i corresponnd whit him he sent me cds , sweet norman thank you a lot.

Fuse double 7'' bloodluck bunny featuring ex menber of LIVE SKULL nyc NY


----------

